# Ride to the DarkSyde



## darksydeacres (Aug 29, 2009)

Darksyde Acres wants to invite all to our end of the season Bike Show and Rally on september 26th, 2009.

Free with paid admission to our haunted house in jonesville, Michigan.

Visit all 3 haunts plus attend the bike rally and enter to win a Nickleback autographed guitar and enjoy the live entertainment and more!










Hope to see all our fellow haunter this year.


Also on the same Night is our Up All Nighter event.....Just as its called, so be sure to visit us on September 26th for the Up All Nighter and also the Bike Ralley here at darksydeAcres. The Haunted House thats taking Michigan by storm.









For more info visit us:
Haunted House in Michigan


----------

